# Giant Birdcage



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I need to make a light weight but stable birdcage (it'll sit on the floor) that'll fit a human being inside.
Anyone have some ideas on how to go about making this?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking PVC piping would be the way to go. The hot and cold PVC pipe (I think also called CPVC) is thinner walled and would be somewhat lighter in weight than regular PVC.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I would say hula hoops and CPVC, I would do all th econnections simply with electrical tape, and make a foam top for it. Im making a few of these myself for my monster museum.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

To make my gibet (the cage), I just ripped down some 1x's to 3/4 by 3/4 stock and used deck screws. I would guess it weights about 4 or 5 lbs at most.


----------

